
Looking for Australian startups to feature on my new blog - dawilster
Hi HN,<p>I'm starting a blog dedicated to Australian startups, I'm going to concentrate on interviewing startup founders, getting insights into starting Australian companies and as well as the business aspect question them on how they were able to tackle the technical side.<p>Just looking for Australian startup founders/companies to be featured in the opening weeks, so please if your based in Australia I would love to hear from you.<p>website: http://aussiestartups.com (Currently in Prelaunch)<p>You can contact me directly at william@aussiestartups.com or you can use the contact form at www.aussiestartups.com/contact<p>Thanks a lot
======
onan_barbarian
The Australian startup scene seems to have more 'startup hubs', startup
accelerators, startup workshops, startup advisors, startup publications,
would-be startup gurus, etc. as it has _actual startups_.

At times the mental image I have is of a tiny handful of miners surrounding by
an enormous throng of hundreds of merchants eagerly promoting their particular
brands of picks and shovels.

~~~
diesellaws
hahaha this is brilliant! At the moment that is probably the way it is - "We
need to build the forest before putting the animals in." is how I would
describe it.

~~~
Stoogie
The biggest startup industry in Australia is certainly milking other startups.

------
thegyppo
Stuart from Crowd9 here, we have a few products (plus quite a few unfinished
ones):

StoreCrowd, Couponzor & Thinng. Melb based, all bootstrapped, all profitable.

Check me a line on @thegyppo if you want to chat.

~~~
onan_barbarian
There are some excellent example pages here. We had a lot of fun reading out
selections from <http://fleshlight.couponzor.com/>

Have these companies signed up, or did it just seem like a _particularly_ good
idea to use Fleshlight as an example?

~~~
thegyppo
These are purely examples, and run off an affiliate basis. There's a bit of
education needed in this particular marketplace as to why hosting your own
coupons locally is a good idea :)

------
nedwin
Nice one Will.

I've written a couple of lists that might be a good starting point though the
first is a bit out of date being from 2009:
<http://www.mynameisned.com/awesome-melbourne-tech-startups>
[http://www.mynameisned.com/australian-innovative-startups-
ke...](http://www.mynameisned.com/australian-innovative-startups-keep-their-
heads-down)

We do a bit of inhouse product development though I wouldn't call them
startups just yet: <http://talkbackapp.com>, <http://fanbomb.com> \+
<http://themepivot.com>

------
glen_goodfilms
I'm keen! I'm the founder of Goodfilms: <http://goodfil.ms>

We're based in Melbourne and building a site to help you figure out what films
you're going to enjoy. We're about to step out from behind a private beta into
a public one, and it's great to see such support for Australian startups.

You should check out our blog post about what we do and why we're different
([http://blog.goodfil.ms/blog/2011/10/07/a-better-way-to-
rate-...](http://blog.goodfil.ms/blog/2011/10/07/a-better-way-to-rate-
films/)), and if you think we'd be good to feature on your blog, get in touch.

All the best, -Glen Maddern @glenmaddern

------
ivanvanderbyl
Hi William,

I'm the founder of TestPilot CI — Heroku for Testing.

We're based in Melbourne and gearing up for a launch in a couple of weeks. I'd
be more than willing to take part in your blog and answer any questions about
what we do, problems we've solved and the hard life of being a startup. Feel
free to contact me (ivan at testpilot dot me) or @IvanVanderbyl

------
Dramatize
It would be great if you didn't include any clone me-too companies.

~~~
dawilster
I'll try not to, at the moment I'm trying to get into contact with some of the
startups that came out of Startup weekend Melbourne.

------
ajessup
Hey I'm Andrew, co-founder of Noosbox (<http://noosbox.com>). We were one of
the first batch of Startmate companies. Happy to share some insight and war
stories. Reach me at ajessup _AT_ noosbox.com. We're based in Sydney @
Fishburners.

------
toast76
AJ has already plugged noosbox, but the other Startmate companies are

Chorus <http://www.getchorus.com> \- in this batch at 500 Startups

Grabble <http://grabbleapp.com> \- just sold to Walmart

IRL Gaming <http://www.irlgaming.com/> \- not sure what they're up to...

and us BugHerd <http://bugherd.com> \- were in the last batch of 500 startups.

I'd also recommend getting on to Startmate directly, <http://startmate.com.au>
and speak to Niki. There is a new batch coming up in January (applications
close in a couple of weeks).

~~~
fhub
Co-Founder of Grabble here. IRL Gaming are going well. Another Aussie company
that has just moved to the states is <http://recoveryrecord.com> \- an eHealth
startup. Disclaimer: I helped build their MVP.

------
jasondb
Hi William, I'm the founder of Jasondb, a cloud NoSQL database based in
Melbourne, although we have just registered in Delaware as Jasondb LLC. We
have spent the past 2 years in dev mode and are planning to launch early next
year. Went to SF as part of AnzaTech last year and to TechCrunch in SF this
year, and I have to say the focus seems to be on startups that can whip
something up in a week and launch in a month. After spending over 2 years in
dev mode on a database written in C/C++, I have gotta say it seems that we are
the exception rather than the rule in the startup space. Love to hear from
anyone who has experienced similar. Our back story is at blog.jasondb.com

------
diesellaws
Hi William, I'm Co-Founder of Barkles
([http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/11/13/barkles-is-twitter-
for...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/11/13/barkles-is-twitter-for-
debates/)) based in Australia.Would love to answer a few questions for a
different angle of what we do.

I would recommend getting in touch with these places (all on Twitter)
@inspire9, @yorkbutter, @angelcubemelb and @startupaus. There are so many
amazing Australian Startups coming out of the woodwork through these hubs and
teams and they will surely give you enough companies to profile.

A great time to feature Aussie startups - The melb scene especially is on the
rise.

You can reach me @diesellaws on Twitter if needed.

------
AbsentRF
Excellent idea for a startup hub. I'm the founder of Axle Technologies :
<http://www.axletech.com.au> \- GPS Vehicle tracking and fleet management for
the masses (Web based, that's where the fun is right).

Based out of Brisbane we've spent the last 12 months in software development,
hardware development, penning legal paperwork and sourcing customer feedback
for features. Bootstrapped through self funding, personal savings and some
rusty dreams. We've just finished all our new advertising material designs and
are going straight into launch next week.

If you want a chat you can get in touch with me through our contact form on
the site.

-Leon

------
ryan-allen
I work for what you'd have considered a start-up but we're successful now so I
don't know what you call us? <http://envato.com/>

We still qualify I think, we're one of the ones that made it! We've been
featured on 37signals' Bootstrapped, Profitable & Proud series:
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2594-bootstrapped-
profitable-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2594-bootstrapped-profitable-
proud-envato)

------
simonl
We're an education aggregator and reseller out of Sydney
<http://coursesnow.com.au/>

Also checkout <http://wearehunted.com/> out of Brisbane.

BTW, we have an awesome shared office space at Mermaid Beach on the Gold
Coast. Balcony, 100m from surf, cool tunes. Space for a couple extra people if
anyone is interested.

------
LeslieCBarry
Hi,

We launched <http://www.cheapstart.com.au> last month to help small business
select cloud software. We're Melbourne based. Being the dreaded 'business-
guys' (70%) from a tech background, we crowdsourced everything very
successfully, which is busy spawning the next startup! Happy to chat about how
to tackle the technical side.

------
jennatregarthen
Hey William - nice idea. I'm Jenna, Stanford Institute for Entrepreneurship
2011 grad, PhD Clinical Psychology dropout and Aussie Founder of early stage
E-Mental Health startup <http://recoveryrecord.com>. Would love to chat about
the Australian startup scene, and my experiences in it.

------
Flippa_com
Hi William. Great to hear the booming Australian start-up scene getting some
deserved dedicated coverage. I work for Flippa.com - worlds largest website
marketplace (over $61M websites sold so far) and BRW Fast Starter +
SmartCompany Innovation Award Winner. We're based in Melbourne so happy to
shout lunch if you're ever in the area!

~~~
dawilster
Hi, thanks for the support I'll be in New Zealand for the next month but I'll
be at RMIT uni next year and would love to meet for lunch then.

You can email me and I'll stay in touch. Cheers

------
o1iver
What kind of startups are you looking for? My father runs Tyro Payments
(<http://tyro.com>) and I could try to get in touch with Mike Cannon-Brookes
(Atlassian), although I don't know if he would be willing. Are those startups
too old/big?

~~~
dawilster
As long as they are based in Australia I would love to hear from them, big or
old they all would of started somewhere and that's where the valuable
information lies.

So if you could get a hold of them for me that would be excellent.

~~~
o1iver
Ok, I will look into it (no guarantees :-])!

------
boyter
Just so you know your contact form is broken, "Failed to send your message.
Please try later or contact the administrator by another method."

Since I couldn't post it there I shall here.

Sydney based here. Currently running <http://searchco.de/>

~~~
asharp
Hey Boyter,

Is your whois info correct on searchco.de? If so, you should have gotten an
email from me. If not, would you mind emailing me?

Thanks, Alex.

------
flog
Are you including New Zealand startups? There's lots going on over here,
Wellington especially.

~~~
dawilster
I'm actually from New Zealand going there this Wednesday so I would have no
problem featuring New Zealand startups

------
shimms
Hi,

I'm the Founder of Lexim (<http://www.lexim.com.au>), eLearning software
designed for teachers not CIOs. We're based in Melbourne, and would love to
help.

Feel free to reach out to me at michael.shimmins@lexim.com.au or
@michaelshimmins on twitter.

Cheers,

Michael

------
aymeric
Hi William, I have contacted you by email.

I would love to discuss with you about <http://goalstribe.com>, a startup that
helps people achieve their goals (and democratize coaching).

We are based in Sydney.

Thanks!

------
AndrewWorsnop
Of course @kaggle (Melbourne-launched, though I hear they're at least part
moving to SF) would be a highlight for your start, given they just raised $11m
from some very high profile investors in the Valley.

------
chunkyslink
Hi great idea.

I've currently moved to Perth and I'm looking for any regular meetups / shared
office space. I'm bootstrapping 2 products right now.

I think I'd benefit massively from some type of shared work space. Anyone know
of anything?

~~~
dolphenstein
I'll come to a Perth meetup! Recently moved to Perth as well and tinkering
around with my own apps.

------
tmeasday
Hey, Tom here, co-founder of Bindle (<http://bindle.me>)..

I'm based in Melbourne---the other founder is in SF. Happy to catch up
whenever/however. tom _at_ percolatestudio.com

------
fourmii
Looking forward to reading the blog. It'll do a lot of good to give the Aussie
startup scene some exposure. We've just formed a team, with one founder based
in Melbourne, Australia and me in Boston, US...

Good luck!

------
MrRileyJames
Awesome news. So much going on in the Australian tech scene at the moment, the
coverage it can get the better. We're launching our beta Friday (ggBet.net),
if you need content :)

~~~
rodh257
I'd be interested in hearing about the legal hoops you guys have to jump
through to launch a betting agency in Australia.. I'd imagine it wouldn't be
easy?

edit: oh and by the way, I only knew what your site was from the title bar,
though I'm sure you'll have more up there on Friday. Good Luck!

~~~
MrRileyJames
We use virtual currency, its fantasy, so we havent had to deal with many
legalities. All will be revealed Friday. <http://ggbet.net>

------
BrianGaffney
Setkick.com

Online pre-production for film and television. Helping to schedule shooting
and communicate with cast and crew.

We are in private testing right now.

I'm a co-founder and happy to talk about anything. Thanks.

------
arcwhite
I work for Pollenizer (@pollenizer on twitter) - I'm engineering lead on Pygg.
I do a lot of stuff out of work hours too, would be more than happy to chat.

I'm @arcwhite on Twitter

~~~
arcwhite
And I should probably link to the project _ahem_ : <http://pygg.co>

------
asharp
Cool. I'm Alex from OrionVM. I just sent you a message on your contact form.
If you have any questions, don't hesitate to email me. Talk to you soon.

------
callumjones
Check out FilterSquad (makers of the Discovr apps), they are based in Perth.
<http://discovr.info/>

------
benforrest
hi - we are a boot strapping startup, <http://geodica.com> Our touchpass
product helps business & individuals conduct eCommerce more securely. We can
certainly provide insight into starting a business on the side, registering
patents, the constant decisions and tradeoffs of a new start and the
Australian market place Cheers Ben

------
aith
I would love to see more sites like this. Please don't let it end up in a
graveyard of empty wordpress sites like I have on my server!

------
dekz
Excited for a this exact thing. Is there any other resource which lists
Australian Tech Startups in a readable and up-to-date manner?

~~~
dools
Here are some blogs:

<http://www.startup-australia.org/blogs>

Not sure how current it is. There's also:

<http://www.startupsmart.com.au>

who have posted a few stories here and anthill which does a lot for the AU
startup scene.

------
dhotson
I'll double check, but I'm pretty sure <http://99designs.com> would be
interested.

------
davidbanham
We're always up for a chat. Sydney based, been in the marketplace since Q1
2011.

<http://pinion.gg>

------
TimboMac
A friend of mine is a cofounder of Rome2Rio.

They are in Melbourne, nominally. At the moment I think they are in LA, or
Florida or somewhere.

------
AndrewWorsnop
Great! Looking forward to reading this.

------
zlotty
I've enjoyed working with <https://stillalive.com/>

------
ft5
Hey mate! Great you are doing this! XHTMLized.com and X-Worlds.com are some to
add to the list.

